# Betreff "Jetzt langts" schliesst Mailprogramm



## Marie (18 Juni 2003)

Achtung, habe gerade mal wieder aus Jux ne Spammail heruntergeladen. Absender war - glaub ich - Ranke oder so ähnlich, Betreff "Jetzt langts".

Was da drin war weiss ich nicht, wenn man draufklickte ging das Mailprogramm zu. Hoffe da is sonst nicht nochwas passiert.

Ich hab zwar "the bat", weiss deshalb nicht, ob andere Mailprogramme genauso reagieren. Mit dem Bat konnte ich das Ding dann in den Papierkorb befördern indem ich es mit gedrückter rechter Maustaste dahinbeförderte. Dort war aber löschen deaktiviert. Habe dann kurzerhand umgestellt, dass der Papierkorb beim Schliessen des Programmes automatisch gelöscht wird.

Wenn jemand dieselbe Mail bekommen hat und mir sagen kann, ob sich da irgendwas installiert hat, dann bitte ich darum. Ansonsten soll dies ein Hinweis sein wie ihr das Ding wieder loswerdet, wenn Ihr es Euch eingefangen habt.


----------



## Saghon (18 Juni 2003)

Habe dieselbe email bekommen und die Verantwortlichen schon verständigt. Ob´s was bringt sei mal dahingestellt.
Bei Outlook wird nichts geschlossen. Ist eine normale email mit einem Link.

CU
Saghon


----------



## SprMa (18 Juni 2003)

Schick mal bitte die komplette Mail (mit Header) an [email protected]

Die würde mich mal interessieren, was die so alles macht, die Mail...


Matthias


----------



## Marie (19 Juni 2003)

Saghon, hast Du sie geschickt? Ich hab sie weggeworfen.


----------



## SprMa (19 Juni 2003)

Danke, Marie, für den Quelltext.

Da es aber nur der Quelltext war, kann ich den Absturz nicht nachvollziehen.
Ich denke aber, es liegt daran, daß eine wirklich große Zahl an Headerzeilen drin ist...

Vielleicht kann sie mir ja Saghon mal schicken.

Hier kommt der Quelltext:

```
(Nachdem ich hier den falschen zitiert habe - d'oh -, kommt der richtige weiter unten. Matthias (20.06.'03)
```



Matthias


----------



## Marie (19 Juni 2003)

Upps Matthias,

das war jetzt ein Missverständnis. Bei dem Quellcode handelt es sich um eine ältere Nachricht, die mal in einer Newsgroup denselben Effekt erzielt hatte.


----------



## SprMa (19 Juni 2003)

Mift. unk: 
Aber ich hoffe immernoch auf Saghon...


Matthias


----------



## Saghon (20 Juni 2003)

Du hast Post


----------



## SprMa (20 Juni 2003)

@Saghon:
richtig!

Hier kommt der Quelltext, den mir Saghon hat zukommen lassen.
Scheint eigentlich eher unverdächtig zu sein:

```
Return-Path: <[email protected]>
X-Flags: 0000
Delivered-To: GMX delivery to [...]
Received: (qmail 29827 invoked by uid 65534); 18 Jun 2003 13:08:46 -0000
Received: from pj31.bialystok.sdi.tpnet.pl (HELO tpnet.pl) (80.49.6.31)
  by mx0.gmx.net (mx027-rz3) with SMTP; 18 Jun 2003 15:08:46 +0200
From: "R Panke" <[email protected]>
To: "Dein Ding" <[...]>
MIME-Version: 1.0
Content-Type: multipart/alternative;
        boundary="----=_NextPart_000_004A_06B77B56.C7BA3827"
Date: Wed, 18 Jun 2003 15:08:47 +0200
Message-ID: <[email protected]>
X-GMX-Antivirus: -1 (not scanned, may not use virus scanner)
X-GMX-Antispam: 0 (Mail was not recognized as spam)



Hallo,


Danke nochmal, das ich jetzt alleine klar kommen muss.


Ich Dummkopf war immer fuer dich da.


Da ich mir das nicht gefallen lasse, 


was Du hier an den Tag legst,


habe ich etwas ueber mein Provider vorbereite.


Da koennen alle sehen, was fuer ein Mensch du wirklich bist.


Hier ist der Beweiss: http://www.Peinliche-Sachen.de
```


Matthias


----------

